# golden child x super ivory retic



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

golden child x albino tiger
golden child x albino
super ivory x albino
super ivory x albino tiger
does anyone know aht these make??????/


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Reticulated Pythons...


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

yea sorry reticulated pythons


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

no thats what they will make... more retic's :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

welshgaz said:


> Reticulated Pythons...


lol, comedy master


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

this is an old one but it got no reply so ill help out (even though the original poster probably wont even read it)
golden child x albino tiger = normals, tigers, g.c tigers, g.c's all 10% het for albino

golden child x albino = half normals, half g.c's all 100% het for albino

super ivory x albino = All platinums 100% het for albino

super ivory x albino tiger = half platinums, half platinum tigers all 100% het for albino


----------

